# Certificates required for a non Catholic man marrying a Catholic girl in Teramo ?



## Lanester

Hello All,

I am from Liverpool, England and will be marrying fiancie who is from Teramo, Italy in June, in Teramo.

I am prodastent and my fiancie is Catholic, I have been told that prior to the wedding, I will need to get the following certificates : 

Birth Certificate,
Certificate to state that I have not been married before,
Certificate of place where I was born,

Is there anything I will need at all ?

I will be in Teramo in Feb so I can check then but just thought i would ask you nice and kind people on here!

Many Thanks for your time!

Ian:amen:


----------



## Arturo.c

Lanester said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am from Liverpool, England and will be marrying fiancie who is from Teramo, Italy in June, in Teramo.
> 
> I am prodastent and my fiancie is Catholic, I have been told that prior to the wedding, I will need to get the following certificates :
> 
> Birth Certificate,
> Certificate to state that I have not been married before,
> Certificate of place where I was born,
> 
> Is there anything I will need at all ?
> 
> I will be in Teramo in Feb so I can check then but just thought i would ask you nice and kind people on here!
> 
> Many Thanks for your time!
> 
> Ian:amen:


It doesn't matter whether you are a Protestant or a Catholic, as the ceremony will be very likely performed in the City Hall, which is a secular institution.

The British embassy in Rome has a webpage with very detailed information for British citizens who intend to get married in Italy. You should check it before leaving for Italy, just to see if you left anything behind...


----------



## Joppa

Arturo.c said:


> It doesn't matter whether you are a Protestant or a Catholic, as the ceremony will be very likely performed in the City Hall, which is a secular institution.
> 
> The British embassy in Rome has a webpage with very detailed information for British citizens who intend to get married in Italy. You should check it before leaving for Italy, just to see if you left anything behind...


You can celebrate a valid marriage in a Catholic church in Italy, as parish clergy have the powers to marry according to the Concordat between the Italian State and the Vatican (Lateran Treaty of 1929). 
You first need to ask the parish priest in Teramo whether he will be willing to officiate at such a marriage, as many Italian clergy have no experience of a mixed marriage involving a foreigner and may not want to get involved. If he is willing, then you need to satisfy the Church's requirements for a mixed marriage (between a Catholic and non-Catholic). Basically he will need his Bishop's dispensation (permission) to solemnise a mixed marriage, and it will be granted if your fiancée can make a solemn undertaking that she will keep her Catholic faith and any children will be brought up in that faith. You are made aware of it, without having to make any promises yourself. You need to meet both the Church's and the state's requirements for a marriage. British embassy site is a good start.
If you want to be married in a civil ceremony in the town hall, religious differences don't come into it and you just need to satisfy the state requirements.
Be warned that the red tape for a marriage - both church and civil - is pretty bad and you need to make sure you meet all the various requirements (such as Nulla Osta). Websites about marriages in Italy, usually by a wedding planner/organiser, also give good information (Google 'Italian weddings'). You do need to check with the relevant authorities in Italy (such as the Church and town hall), as rules can differ between different dioceses and communes.


----------

